# Why are my threads being closed?



## IB-studjent- (Jun 25, 2011)

If I'm doing something wrong please tell me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 25, 2011)

READ THE FUCKING RULES


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you even bother reading the classified rules at the top of the page?


----------

